# Azure eye issue



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

i just went up to my room to start feeding my frogs when i noticed my male thinking it's the male has possibly swollen eye. It looks like a milky dart egg gel on the bottom half of the eye. Nothing has changed the pair is the same tank i bought the pair with. I am thinking either i got to much supplement powder in the tank during the last feeding or possibly because i have bumped up the misty to stimulate breeding it doesn't look bad so i would guess it happened within the last 24-48 hours. I have separated him into a 2.5 gallon tank with paper towels and some plant clippings. I will try to get a picture but my camera stinks. Please help this is my first pair of darts hate to loose one of them.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Its possible its an infection.is the soil wet all the time?
Pics would help.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

the soil is damp but nothing close to sopping. i think my mom has the camera so pics might have to be awhile. So i just went and grabbed about a hand full of soil and squeezing really hard got about 1 teaspoon full of water.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would get some ARS (amphibians ringers solution) immediately, as I believe that is used very often when treating an infections on amphibians. An infected eye is a bit different then a normal infection on a limb, so I have no idea what exactly will happen. I would also locate a tropical animal veterinarian that will be willing to look at the frog, and I would also contact Ed (That is his username on the board) immediately on this issue, as he an amphibian/reptile expert on how to treat infection and injuries.

Edit: Wait does it look anything like this? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/93449-strange-illness.html
Eye fluke might be a possibility.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

will do but it does not look like that i checked the forums real quick and seen that one but no the eye is not popping out it looks more like the inside of the eye is coming out. i just got a camera so ill post a picture here in a few minutes.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

[URL="







[/URL] ok here's a picture


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ouch. If my eyes were slowly melting out of my sockets I would be a the E.R. having an operation done. I would find a tropical reptile/amphibian vet Immediately and contact Ed about this http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/ed.html


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

well i got a hold of a vet but cant get the frog in till 1:30 Friday and i work Thursday afternoon so hopefully he can tough it out for 1 and a half. Also contacted ed via e-mail so hopefully he can tell me what it is and not go to the vet and take immediate action. Also as far as i can tell its only one eye i tried looking at the other one but didn't want to stress him out to much only make things worse.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Any update? Hope he's ok.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

yea sorry been busy caring for the frog and the tinley show this weekend. took'em the vet and unfortunately i didn't have the money to get a culture done was given some medicine to see if that will clear it up if not ill be back in 7-10 days and i will have the money to get a culture done and pinpoint a more specific medication. So it's only been two days haven't seen any improvement but it's still early and it's also not getting worse so. i will let everyone know if it clears or need to go more drastic. 

ps. sorry for got to add what the med is ciprofloxacin hydrochloride


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think 'not getting worse' is a good sign. Keep us posted.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

ok well it's past 7-10 days sorry about that but the frogs eye is much improved!
So im still going to have'em seperated for about 1 more week then put the pair back together. hopefully maybe they will even make me some babies.


----------

